# My yard sale find this weekend



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
I thought I would share with my freinds here on HT my holy grail ( sort of) find this weekend. My Girlfreind Debbie and I were yard saling this weekend and we had time for one last sale before she had to babysit her grandbaby. So I looked in the paper and a sale said " vintage toys" I was a couple of hours late so I didn't think any " good stuff" would be left. We arrived and I went straight to the garage and there leaning aginst the wall was a 4 lane Aurora Lock and Joiner track set up with controllers and power pack ready to go. I asked how much they said $10.00. I couldn't pay fast enough! An older gentelman there helped me load it in my pickup and I went back looking for cars. He and I conversed about how popular slots used to be and I told him of my passion for them. He told me the guy who brought the track 0ver to sell couldn't find the cars he had but I left my name and number just in case he comes up with them. I have struggled through going to sales with nothing but baby clothes and curling irons for years but this rainy Saturday made it all worth it. I have run almost every t-jet I own and appreciate the quality job the person who set thsis track up did. I has run almost flawless since I got it in my bedroom and now I can build and test the same day. One puzzling fact about the track is I " think" it has vibrator green speed dial controller but has a T-jet 20 volt power pack . But it works great and I told the folks who sold it that it would have a very good home it does for sure. Well back to the track my cars should have cooled off by now. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet! A well-built L&J track can be smoooooooth...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

garage sale finds are awesome. Good on ya!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

congrats on a great find:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Get a lap counter and have sum races!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! Now with any amount of luck, the previous owner will find a couple sweet well stocked pit kits loaded with Some nice well cared for bodies!!!! My fingers are crossed for ya!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy:
> I thought I would share with my freinds here on HT my holy grail ( sort of) find this weekend. My Girlfreind Debbie and I were yard saling this weekend and we had time for one last sale before she had to babysit her grandbaby. So I looked in the paper and a sale said " vintage toys" I was a couple of hours late so I didn't think any " good stuff" would be left. We arrived and I went straight to the garage and there leaning aginst the wall was a 4 lane Aurora Lock and Joiner track set up with controllers and power pack ready to go. I asked how much they said $10.00. I couldn't pay fast enough! An older gentelman there helped me load it in my pickup and I went back looking for cars. He and I conversed about how popular slots used to be and I told him of my passion for them. He told me the guy who brought the track 0ver to sell couldn't find the cars he had but I left my name and number just in case he comes up with them. I have struggled through going to sales with nothing but baby clothes and curling irons for years but this rainy Saturday made it all worth it. I have run almost every t-jet I own and appreciate the quality job the person who set thsis track up did. I has run almost flawless since I got it in my bedroom and now I can build and test the same day. One puzzling fact about the track is I " think" it has vibrator green speed dial controller but has a T-jet 20 volt power pack . But it works great and I told the folks who sold it that it would have a very good home it does for sure. Well back to the track my cars should have cooled off by now.
> Clyde-0-Mite



Hey Clyde-O-Mite,

Some pictures would be Dyn-O-Mite!

Could not resist,  Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great Score!

The 20 volt DC pack was probably added due to the advent of the T-jet; because the 24 volt AC pack would fry the permanent magnet motors.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, would be nice to see a find like this! Congrats. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Pictures!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice... Good job.
With luck some one will call about cars...


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

clyde its very simple you must have done a good deed somewhere along the way!! and the good karma found you.when something good like this happens to ya dont question just roll with it !! what a cool story. i,m very happy for you.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Joe: I kinda felt that way too but I didn't want to Jinx myself by stating that. I'll tell ya guys I'm having a ball running on this track. I have 2 Jammer caes full of magnet cars and haven't put one of them on the track yet. It's all about the t-jets. I have met slotcar guys at yard sales and flea markets here and shared some great stories. I have a neighbor who is a train guy, I look for trains for him and he finds me slots. Another is a mail man and he has found me some great stuff . I guess what I'm saying is don't be afraid to network it really pays off. Well time for more laps I just found a 69 Mach 1 I haven't run yet whoo hoo.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Always keep dreaming...sometimes dreams come true!*

clydeomite,

Nice find and yeah it doesn't hurt to let people know what you collect. I have gotten some nice hauls from people at my work. 

One of the guys I work with had a bunch of old slot cars. He rebuilds, collects and sells old tractors. Well I work with sheetmetal and have built him lots of Battery boxes for his tractors in trade for his old slots. I got a red Tyco 55 Nomad flip up nose in the lot and a bunch of stuff. 

It is fun to dream of that old slot car find at garage sales...yeah baby!

Bob...hey a new employee = a possible old slot car find...zilla


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Mornin: My " Ultimate Score" came from a guy who had just started working in the machine shop I worked at.He was Chevy I was Ford and we always bantered back and forth. One day at break he tells me he has a box of old slot cars that belonged to his father in law. He brought them in that Saturday and it was lock and jioner track he said give $5.00 for the box so I did. I dug down and in the bottom was a blue Elava, A white tow truck, an Orage VW and best of all a candy red Mustang. I walked over and gave him another $5.00 and he was happy as all get out. at the time I didn't know about the Candy Mustangs I just thought it was a cool car. This is a true story and started my quest for Candy Mustangs which I now have 2 of every car they did. and I think I have 3 of the red ones. So I can't complain the " slot gods" have taken very good care of me.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

all right clyde !! the hits just keep comming. have fun !!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't hit the slot car lottery yet. Nothing found in the wild yet, but I'm not giving up!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I had luck at a garage sale this morning. For $50 I got three big AFX sets and a Marchon set. There were 15 cars included along with an RWB AFX Matador stocker and a blue AFX Javelin. Also included were the Marchon F15 fighter jets, Marchon jeeps. I too believe that finding slot cars at garage sales doesn't just happen. It seems to come when I really need a boost. The rush from this morning seems silly to most, but I think you guys know what I mean.

Old Blue


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not bad for $50. Now post some pix.  rr


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice. I was an an estate sale 45 minutes early on Thursday and ended up #20 in line. They let 15 in and I was in a few minutes later. A guy in the first group with a big pile of misc stuff had already nabbed a cigar box of tjets (not sure what was in the box because all I had was a long distance picture in the on-line estate listing). Since I'm not involved in anything besides slots it was a bummer. So it sure is nice to hear a success story to keep spirits up!

Tom


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Here is my attempt at photography. Let me know if you are interested in anything other than the AFXs, the jets, the superbird and the two jeeps.


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

Yard sales are great for more track and extra controllers real cheap.

I won an ebay auction a week ago for a lot of 75 Tyco track pieces and some cars in pieces. $10.50 + $16.00 shipping. It was a crap shoot as the pictures weren't real clear as to what was in the pile. 

Turned out to be well over a dozen 15" straights, 15 or 20 9" banked curves, a few flat and banked 12" curves, all in like new condition amongst the track pile and 1 US trucking tractor missing the rear axle amongst the car pile.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just hit the jackpot this morning... Six cars, twenty five cents each...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

plymouth71 said:


> I just hit the jackpot this morning... Six cars, twenty five cents each...


 
Nice score!

I always find the overpiced crap, two weeks ago some guy two HP7's, an X2 Indy car, and a Super G+ Indy car. Both Indy car bodies were busted up so bad they were down to cockpits only, the HP7 bodies were all beat up. The guy tells me he'll make me a "hell of a deal"...if I buy all 4 he'll give 'em to me for $20 _EACH_.

:freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No kidding Gene.
Im lucky to even find slot cars around here.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a nice clean find at dime store pricing....WOW!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Nice score!
> 
> I always find the overpiced crap, two weeks ago some guy two HP7's, an X2 Indy car, and a Super G+ Indy car. Both Indy car bodies were busted up so bad they were down to cockpits only, the HP7 bodies were all beat up. The guy tells me he'll make me a "hell of a deal"...if I buy all 4 he'll give 'em to me for $20 _EACH_.
> 
> :freak:




WHO, out back JIM.........:tongue:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

plymouth71 said:


> I just hit the jackpot this morning... Six cars, twenty five cents each...


Stop Thief... Awesome score!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

OK,

It's not a yard sale find, but a Flea Market find.
Got all 5 of these for ......................$20

If I am not mistaken the Flamed Willys is from the 1st release with the faster Black Chassis.

Anyway I thought it was a good score. I have the Shelby that I run and I like her and always wished I had a backup trailer queen, so here it is.
Thanks and Good Hunting!

Keith


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice score!i have that mazman willys on a aurora tjet chassis


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

Wow, the Mustang is a little hard to find. It's like you got the other 4 for free.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

At $4.00 a pop, not bad at all! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

